# I don't know anything about horses, but...



## Goatherd (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw this colt for sale on Craigslist and he caught my eye.  As I said, I don't know anything about horses, let alone a Friesian, but he appears to be put together very well for such a young horse.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I don't know much about them either, but that is a beautiful animal.

Thanks for the photo.

DonnaBelle


----------



## secuono (Oct 7, 2012)

I just wonder about the hoof/pastern angles and is that hair cut real weird or ringbone? Though, so young, I'd bet a weird haircut. 
Otherwise, real cute.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 7, 2012)

I love me a friesian!

How old is he, like, 1 year, 2 years ? They're still considered colts / fillies until their 3rd year I believe.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know the age, but here's the wording from the ad.  I would post a link to the ad but then this whole post would be moved to the selling section, which is not my intention.
It's not even my horse.



> We are offering a well put together colt out of my 16hh FHANA Ster mare named Mettins and a 16.2hh FHANA stallion named Weibren. This colt is very up headed and will be tall and have tons of mane, tail and feathers when matured. He will be registered through the Dutch registry B-Book2 with his DNA and microchipping. He has been imprinted at birth and handled daily, when he leaves here he will lead,tie and pick up his hooves. So if your looking for your forever fairytale horse then look no further. He would make a great investment to use as a stud to make your money back in no time. We are willing to do a payment plan til weaned.


By the way...he's $7000.


----------



## currycomb (Oct 7, 2012)

save your money, get a free one. yes, he is pretty, but is a specialty breed, not much call for em, around here at any rate


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't have to save my money as I wouldn't even think of owning a horse!  I like to look at them, but that's as far as it goes.  Again, I was just admiring this horse.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 7, 2012)

Freisians have a very strict registry and grading process. I have a friend with a mare who is going through the Dutch judge eval process - it's very closely monitored - which is wonderful for their breed and maintaining it's quality.
However - the wording in the ad is quite misleading - to say he will make you lots of money as a stud is a far reach. Very few stallions in this breed make grade and their registry controls which animals are good enough...more so with stallions than mares. Based on that wording...I would not consider this animal...run! 
 (And I saw you were just sharing this photo, not purchasing.)


----------



## goodhors (Oct 7, 2012)

He looks small, guessing age to be 2-3yr old.  Of course they grow until age 7, but usually have more height
at that young age, if they are going to be tall.  

His hooves need the attention of a skilled Farrier to get them trimmed correctly.  It appears that 
his leg feathers, were trimmed up to the fetlock, have grown back some
to give the oddly bumpy look at coronet area.  Front of hoof is nowhere near the same angle as his
shoulder, with some other leg stuff covered up in that coronet band hair.  Fresians CAN need some 
special hoof care in shoeing, to get the best movement from them when you compete.

Could be he is going to be a nice horse, but even with his approved parents, I think the price is
a bit high for such a young, untrained animal.

We see a lot of them around here, but I am not into the "hair breeds" for myself.  I would rather 
be working the horse instead of combing or braiding manes and tails to gain length!  If I owned
him, he would probably be roached to prevent getting the reins tangled in that mane!  I like 
a neat and workmanlike appearance over clouds of hair blowing in the wind.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's some info and pictures:

From my friend Katie: Took my horse Luna to her first keuring (judging by the dutch) last year. She did great and received a 3rd premie rating. We are going back next week to try for ster (star) which would put her in the top 15% for purebred fresians and would give her babies the abilty to try to become an approved stallion. 

These pictures were from last year -


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautiful horses. I too just like to look at them.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 16, 2012)

While he looks pretty at first glance, I see a lot of confirmation problems.  The problem with the front hooves is the heels are too high, which gives a bad angle to the hoof.  I would be very concerned about the angle of the pastern.  I'm guessing at the trot, you will see those front pasterns dropping real low, indicating likely suspensory ligament problems in the future.  Also, the neck on the horse is way too big at the attachment to the shoulder.  You will notice the back legs are out behind him instead of standing nice and square.  While you might initially think that is just a poor position on the horse when the picture was snapped, that seems odd for someone marketing a $7000 horse.  I would guess it is intentional and when the colt stands square, you will see his back is not very well put together and his rump is too high.  

It is very hard to judge from a single photo, but I'm not really impressed with how he is put together.  Of course, I'm not really a friesan fan either.


----------



## Oakroot (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the fact that he is 7000 probably reflects his lack luster conformation. 

I have to say they are very pretty but I have worked with several (knew a breeder). They are definitely drafts. Very ploddy, not very comfortable or fun to ride. They also are very high maintenance being extremely prone to heat stroke. Definitely one of those leave it to the expert breeds. I have worked with horses almost 20 years much of that time spent with high maintenance show horses but these guys are too high maintenance even for me.


----------



## Lupa Duende (Oct 21, 2012)

I think he looks lovely!
We just adopted a sweet pony named Maggie. One of her former owners told me that she was super gentle; great with children; and, good in the saddle as well as driving. She came to us 'free'.  (My children and I take in farm animals so it didn't matter how good she was performance wise- just another critter to love.
Well, the 'free pony' responds wonderfully to my children, especially my four year old; as soon as she saddled up and my son climbed on Maggie trotted off and my son started singing. Good horses are hard to find.


How many people here ride or drive?
I am looking for tack for a small pony, Shetland size.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lupa Duende said:
			
		

> I think he looks lovely!
> We just adopted a sweet pony named Maggie. One of her former owners told me that she was super gentle; great with children; and, good in the saddle as well as driving. She came to us 'free'.  (My children and I take in farm animals so it didn't matter how good she was performance wise- just another critter to love.
> Well, the 'free pony' responds wonderfully to my children, especially my four year old; as soon as she saddled up and my son climbed on Maggie trotted off and my son started singing. Good horses are hard to find.
> 
> ...


We ride and did a little driving in the past.  As a general rule, you should start a new thread if you have additional question not related to the original post.


----------

